# First time ever walking the river for bottles!!!



## Dewfus (Aug 17, 2020)

Found these two pretty cool looking bottles can anybody date the brown one for me lol the clear one says this bottle the property of wildroot coo Inc buffalo New York and the brown one says this bottle not to be sold


----------



## RCO (Aug 17, 2020)

never walked a river but swim them , can be pretty good places to find bottles , a lot seem to be hiding in rivers for some reason 

bottle not sold would seem to be liquor or beer maybe ?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 17, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Found these two pretty cool looking bottles can anybody date the brown one for me lol the clear one says this bottle the property of wildroot coo Inc buffalo New York and the brown one says this bottle not to be sold View attachment 210927View attachment 210928View attachment 210929


Too bad the blob wasn't embossed. Its the curse of the blank slug plate! LOL


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 17, 2020)

RCO said:


> never walked a river but swim them , can be pretty good places to find bottles , a lot seem to be hiding in rivers for some reason
> 
> bottle not sold would seem to be liquor or beer maybe ?


Rivers definitely have lots of good bottles waiting to be discovered. I pulled a nice early Davis Vegetable Painkiller (below) out of a river near me a couple days ago.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 17, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Rivers definitely have lots of good bottles waiting to be discovered. I pulled a nice early Davis Vegetable Painkiller (below) out of a river near me a couple days ago.
> 
> View attachment 210942


nice !!!


----------



## Mjbottle (Aug 17, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Rivers definitely have lots of good bottles waiting to be discovered. I pulled a nice early Davis Vegetable Painkiller (below) out of a river near me a couple days ago.
> 
> View attachment 210942


Cool! i found one of those on a riverbank a few weeks ago also.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice finds!!!


----------

